# I've got the Onix blues.



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

I had my heart set on an '06 Orbea Onix in silver & black with the Ultegra group. Unfortunately, there are no more 06's to be had. I'm left with the '07 TDF in blue. I've only seen it in the catalog but to me, that blue looks like it would be more at home on my '77 Ford pickup than on a nice road bike. To those who have seen or own an Onix in blue: is it as butt ugly as it looks?


----------



## khekter (Mar 24, 2004)

*have you considered....*

Have you considered the black and orange onix tde? I thought it looked much better than the blue onix.


----------



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

Yes, I have, but I wanted the Ulterga components. Really, the only color combo I like in the Onix is the silver & black.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a blue Onix and I think that the blue is classy. Color is a matter of preferance though. I am trying to attach a picture of mine to help you decide.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

another


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

And one last one...


----------



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

Thank you. The blue in your pictures is lighter and appears to have more depth than in the catalog photo. I'm sure it looks even better in person. I appreciate you posting the pics for me.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

No problem. My friend got the 07 Ultegra, so we have matching colored bikes.. He was going back and forth between the Sram and the Shimano bikes, and picked the Ultegra because of the paint. I didn't have a choice, I got to do a made to order plan on mine, but they only had blue ones left. The Giro Atmos helmet with blue /silver and black matches perfectly. Good luck with your decision, it is a very nice frame!!!


----------



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

Thanks, again. I forgot to ask, how do you like your Onix? Coincidentally, if I buy the Onix my LBS will do a wheel swap from the stock Mavic's to a set of Rolf Apex's also. Have you been pleased with yours?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I have an 06 /w 105 in blue and nothing is "butt ugly" about it. Everyone that's seen it (cyclists and non-cyclists) think it looks really good. It's just the blue accents. Most folks eyes get drawn right to the carbon weave and how deep and rich the black tones are on the frame.

Sure, everything is in the eye of the beholder but don't go calling my Blue Onix "butt ugly" again. 

Let me know if you want to see some more pictures.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I am totally happy with the Onix. I had a Bianchi 928 Carbon, and I find that I enjoy the ride quality of the Orbea much more. It is more responsive, and the ride quality is better. I like the Apex's a lot. They are smooth and roll nicely. The Freehub is silent, which is a lot different than the Campy wheels I have used in the past. I am happy with the wheels as well.


----------



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. Tomorrow I plan on going ahead and placing my order for the Onix. It should be a "slight" upgrade from the 24 pound, 1984 steel frame Peugeot I've been riding for the past 23 years.


----------



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

Nothing personal. I was referring to the pictures in the Orbea catalog. I'm glad to hear positive feedback about the color. Thanks for the picture offer. "Butt ugly" or not, tomorrow I plan on ordering the Onix.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats, you will love it. I just got back from a 20 mile ride on mine, and am happy that you will be joining the club!!!!! With the Apex's in place of the Mavics, I bet yours will weight 17.2 or 17.3 lbs. Congrats again!!!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

philojo said:


> Nothing personal. I was referring to the pictures in the Orbea catalog. I'm glad to hear positive feedback about the color. Thanks for the picture offer. "Butt ugly" or not, tomorrow I plan on ordering the Onix.


It's all good. Nothing personal taken. I was riding an old Schwinn aluminum "Frankenbike" for about the last 10 years. Trust me you will notice the difference right away. Getting the Onix (along with taking spinning classes all last winter) was just what I needed to jump start my season. A nice new bike will completely reinvigerate your cycling.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rix4all (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm planing too on getting an Onix this summer. As I can see from comments, the ride will be a nice upgrade from that 20 years old (fine though...) Pinaello Montello (columbus SL tubing). Question : I'm 5'9", 32" inseam, longer legs than torso. What size should I get, 51cm or 54cm?


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*



Rix4all said:


> I'm planing too on getting an Onix this summer. As I can see from comments, the ride will be a nice upgrade from that 20 years old (fine though...) Pinaello Montello (columbus SL tubing). Question : I'm 5'9", 32" inseam, longer legs than torso. What size should I get, 51cm or 54cm?



Everyone is different...make sure your LBS takes the time to fit you before the order (to get the correct size) and when it comes in. You will enjoy a well fit bike, much much more than one that isn't


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Have been riding an '07 Ultagra blue since November. Great ride and people stop, stare, and start asking questions; it makes a big impression. The only problem I've had is those carbon FSA SLK cranks which keep coming loose. More noise than a bowl of rice krispies.


----------



## coatiguy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a question about the 2007 Onix. I'm really looking into buying one, but am trying to choose whether to get a "nicer" used bike off ebay vs. the Onix. I went to a LBS in NYC and the guy told me that the 2007 Onix are a real steal price wise, and will probably become more expensive next year. He claimed that the 2007 Onix is made using the same molds as the 2006 Orcas. Can anyone confirm this last bit of info. I looked on the Orbea site, and it appears that the 2007 Onix is heavier than the 2006 Orca, so I know the frames are not the exact same. I also cannot tell if Orbea "redesigned" the 2007 Onix. Are the 2006 and 2007 frames the same, or was the guy at the LBS being straight with me? If the 2006 and 2007 frames are identical, I want to go find a discounted 2006.
Thank in advance


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

patsdiner said:


> Have been riding an '07 Ultagra blue since November. Great ride and people stop, stare, and start asking questions; it makes a big impression. The only problem I've had is those carbon FSA SLK cranks which keep coming loose. More noise than a bowl of rice krispies.


Mine seem to be good now that I have torqued them to specification and as evenly as possible. Otherwise it is "click and tick city" for sure. Mine are the Gossamer cranks but I'd think that even and correct torque is still the best thing to try.




coatiguy said:


> I have a question about the 2007 Onix. I'm really looking into buying one, but am trying to choose whether to get a "nicer" used bike off ebay vs. the Onix. I went to a LBS in NYC and the guy told me that the 2007 Onix are a real steal price wise, and will probably become more expensive next year. He claimed that the 2007 Onix is made using the same molds as the 2006 Orcas. Can anyone confirm this last bit of info. I looked on the Orbea site, and it appears that the 2007 Onix is heavier than the 2006 Orca, so I know the frames are not the exact same. I also cannot tell if Orbea "redesigned" the 2007 Onix. Are the 2006 and 2007 frames the same, or was the guy at the LBS being straight with me? If the 2006 and 2007 frames are identical, I want to go find a discounted 2006.
> Thank in advance


I don't think the Onix and Orca shared the same frame in 2006. Here is Orbea's 2006 site. http://www.orbea-usa.com/orbea2006/fly.aspx you can see for yourself. The 2006 Onix and Orca frames look similar but Onix weighs more. Finding a discounted 2006 may be difficult at this point. The 2006 Onix was "made to order" so unless a bike store ordered on spec or had a customer back out you might not find one. Plus it's already pretty late in 2007 to find that. For what it's worth my dealer said the 2006 and 2007 Onix frames are the same.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

coatiguy said:


> I went to a LBS in NYC and the guy told me that the 2007 Onix is made using the same molds as the 2006 Orcas.


I believe the '07 Onix mold is the same as the '07 Opal, not '06 Orca. The difference is in the type of carbon that Orbea uses in the layup. The Onix carbon is slightly heavier and perhaps slightly flexier, as the Opal is reportedly a stiffer frame overall than the Onix. Other than that, I can see no differences. The Orbea website comfirms that the geometry of the Opal vs. Onix is the same for every given dimension. I also believe that there were no substantive changes made in the Onix from '06 to '07, so if you can find one of the earlier models, you may get a steal.


----------



## coatiguy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

OK, thanks for the info!
Now, does anyone know when the 2008's are coming out?


----------



## spoedfraat (Jun 21, 2007)

hey.im looking at buying a new frame an i am deciding between a orbea onix and specialized tarmac pro.can any body give me some advice? tnx.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone see the new '09 Onix? Ouch! With my '07 Onix, I definitely feel like I got the right bike at the right time. Sort of like having bought an '83 'vette prior to Chevy using a door wedge as a styling inspiration.


----------



## philojo (May 26, 2007)

I have seen it and I haven't completely made up my mind as to what I think of it. In June of 2007 I ended up with a brand new 2005 Onix. Weird story but it was a 2005 straight from Orbea. Anyway, the 2009 doesn't look bad, it just kind of looks like all the other bikes out there. The one I saw at my LBS felt like a tank compared to mine when I picked it up. It had a cheaper wheel set and component group but still.... I'm definitely glad I got the old frame style. It's gorgeous!


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I have an 05 Onix and recently saw the 09 at a local bike shop. I am also glad I have the old frame style. I would definitely not look be looking at an 09 Onix. The Orca on the other hand is still beautiful.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, the Orca is still a thing of beauty, as all the other companies copying it will attest (hello Trek). Oddly enough, however, it appears they've reduced the color options down to two; black and blue. Before they muted the orange, that was my favorite. The white was nice, also. I guess its the toughest thing for a company to decide, when you,re recognized for revolutionize styling, to stand pat or remodel? Jaguar has had a run of 50 years with the same basic look, whereas the Corvette, always changing, has been lame for the last 25. I think they could have gotten many more years out of the previous Onix and the colors of Orca. The only thing was how similar the Onix was to the Opal. I wonder what they're doing with the latter?


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

It looks like the 09 Orca will be available in more colors; others here have already obtained red 09 Orcas for instance, so I would guess there will be more colors available sometime.


----------

